# 17 year old's build up



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

car is almost done, didnt feel like making a build up thread because it was a long process before i even had a chance to get the car in the garage, i would like to personally thank black magic for hooking me up wit a nice kit  and Petros who made the installation smooth (lowrider_4_life) I just watched the whole time hehe and Frog with his awesome advice through pms. 

more pics to come, its 87 percent done 

from my old car..
got stolen from sept 19/06. i was dieing to juice something










so i picked this up

















































my 90 swap


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thats cool lookin :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

looks like a good start....keep up the good work,,,,,,must be nice to have a plasma cutter :biggrin:


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

DAMN HOMIE u got a NICE ASS neighborhood there. shit i thought places like dat only existed in movies dayum. All the lawns are nicely trimmed and green, no junked cars on them, no rearends or engines........ Nice ride too, be sure to post up some pics of da finished project... Hahaha, damn i'm still trippin out on ur neighborhood :roflmao:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Jul 8 2007, 08:34 PM~8262308
> *DAMN HOMIE u got a NICE ASS neighborhood there. shit i thought places like dat only existed in movies dayum. All the lawns are nicely trimmed and green, no junked cars on them, no rearends or engines........ Nice ride too, be sure to post up some pics of da finished project... Hahaha, damn i'm still trippin out on ur neighborhood :roflmao:
> *


hahah,,,yeah,,i was lookin for lil joker,big joker....off next friday :biggrin:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

RECOGNIZE !!! THAT IS CANADA !!! AIN'T NO POLAR BEARS IN OUR FRONT YARDS !!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

you gonna keep that oil pan heater? if not ill take it!


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

nice shit but i didnt see any tape on those plumbing


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

haha that plug aint a oil pan heater bro, down in canada we need block heater for our batts cuz when it hits -50 and your shit starts freezing.. u need some heat! haha but i already took that out,
all the plumbing is done  i post a pic tonight, of the final setup for the trunk  
i still gotta wire the switches up, and put new ball joints in and some more welding


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 8 2007, 04:56 PM~8260860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good :thumbsup: ....but that center bar for the pumps looks pretty thin to me....maybe it's just me and it doesnt make a difference. :dunno:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jul 8 2007, 07:35 PM~8261444
> *looks like a good start....keep up the good work,,,,,,must be nice to have a plasma cutter :biggrin:
> *


haha dude you have NO idea on how that plasma cutter made everything easier, holly shit without it, i dunno i prob still be cutting out the body holes for the cylinders in the rear!

i got one inch extention, early 90s arms with a special unique way of bolting them up hehe (top sceret) along with a full stack in the front,

keepin it single gate NO weight!


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 8 2007, 10:37 PM~8262839
> *looking good :thumbsup: ....but that center bar for the pumps looks pretty thin to me....maybe it's just me and it doesnt make a difference. :dunno:
> *


oh well its on an angle so it effects the view, but if see it in person its thick, 1/4 inch steel, i gave it my hardest blow with the hammer and noo dent or movement haha it holds 

and plus it also helps as a brace for the racks, i also bridged the back to keep the 1/4 panels from bucking in


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

oh yeh lets not talk about how gay those factory 98-02 upper a arms were.. wow.. they bent from a few hits from the hammer.. i dunno how ppl keep those arms in their juiced towncars/grand M/crown vics...


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 8 2007, 05:56 PM~8260860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The way this pic looks reminds me of the 65 Lincoln I had.I see not much has changed in 40 years.

Good looking job aswell


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 8 2007, 10:43 PM~8262911
> *oh well its on an angle so it effects the view, but if see it in person its thick, 1/4 inch steel, i gave it my hardest blow with the hammer and noo dent or movement haha it holds
> 
> and plus it also helps as a brace for the racks, i also bridged the back to keep the 1/4 panels from bucking in
> *



you mean i did the brige haha j/b


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Jul 8 2007, 10:49 PM~8262982
> *The way this pic looks reminds me of the 65 Lincoln I had.I see not much has changed in 40 years.
> 
> Good looking job aswell
> *


oh you're absolutely right, all fords havnt changed at all, especially the trunk design, me and lowrider 4 life was just talkn about the exact thing


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Jul 8 2007, 10:54 PM~8263042
> *you mean i did the brige haha j/b
> *


hahah

props to this guy for making this thing even happen

MAJOR FUCKIN PROPS


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

here's a little snap i took tonight i needed a brake lol tomorow ill finish wireing it up and run the hose's 
and i put the good check valves on the kit to and im chaing the front  










:cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

fuckin nice work homies


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

all you did was swap to these 90's A arms & the tires stick like that homie


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 8 2007, 11:51 PM~8263566
> *all you did was swap to these 90's A arms & the tires stick like that homie
> *


nah bro, i swap the whole spindal along with upper a arms. extend the a arm one inch and then did my own thang with the mounts, cuz they dont bolt up like the factories do 

i wasnted expecting that much of a lean with one inch man, i dunno why its leaning more, 

u think thats over kill or perfect?


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 8 2007, 10:56 PM~8263606
> *nah bro, i swap the whole spindal along with upper a arms. extend the a arm one inch and then did my own thang with the mounts, cuz they dont bolt up like the factories do
> 
> i wasnted expecting that much of a lean with one inch man, i dunno why its leaning more,
> ...


for a hopper that's good. :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

YA BRO THATS HOW IT SHOULD BE DONE......REP THAT SHIT BRO....I LIKE BLACK MAGICS STEEL BLOCKS ..... THEY HAVE A GOOD REPP FROM WHAT I HEAR......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 8 2007, 11:56 PM~8263606
> *nah bro, i swap the whole spindal along with upper a arms. extend the a arm one inch and then did my own thang with the mounts, cuz they dont bolt up like the factories do
> 
> i wasnted expecting that much of a lean with one inch man, i dunno why its leaning more,
> ...


shit the reason Im asking is becuase I love how it is man....good job man & thanks for telling me everything yall swapd


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 9 2007, 12:04 AM~8263676
> *shit the reason Im asking is becuase I love how it is man....good job man & thanks for telling me everything yall swapd
> *


yeh man no problem, if u want inside details just pm me i help u out with anything i can,

only for my lay it low homies


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

thats a lot of extension for being lifted,usually it sticks out when low,drop it down and see where it sits


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Jul 9 2007, 08:10 AM~8264765
> *thats a lot of extension for being lifted,usually it sticks out when low,drop it down and see where it sits
> *


yeh, the one pic where its on jack stands u can see, its its lifted, then one pic where its right up against the tire, thats when its on the floor 

yeh thats alot for one inch


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

UH-OH........














there goes the neighbour hood.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

lol


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jul 9 2007, 11:43 AM~8266071
> *UH-OH........
> there goes the neighbour hood.
> *


lol im the only east indian on the whole block so i can SEE that happening


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sexykock uta_@Jul 9 2007, 10:51 AM~8266112
> *lol im the only east indian on the whole block i can SEE that happening
> *




:uh: and i thought east indians were as common as air :uh:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cdboy4u_@Jul 9 2007, 12:39 PM~8266496
> *:uh: and i thought east indians were as common as air  :uh:
> *


not where im from


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 9 2007, 11:40 AM~8266511
> *not where im from
> *


noway. what about the gas stations? its a law around here that you must be a ******** or have a dot between your eyes to open a gas station


----------



## ceebo (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdboy4u_@Jul 9 2007, 12:44 PM~8266539
> *noway.    what about the gas stations?  its a law around here that you must be a ******** or have a dot between your eyes to open a gas station
> *


thats bc not manitoba get ur facts straight be4 talkin shit u dumb fuck


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cdboy4u_@Jul 9 2007, 12:44 PM~8266539
> *noway.    what about the gas stations?  its a law around here that you must be a ******** or have a dot between your eyes to open a gas station
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by ceebo_@Jul 9 2007, 11:49 AM~8266591
> *thats bc not manitoba get ur facts straight be4 talkin shit u dumb fuck
> *



what does this say?


----------



## ceebo (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdboy4u_@Jul 9 2007, 12:59 PM~8266654
> *:uh:
> what does this say?
> *


that jus goes to show u how dumb u really are now doesnt it


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ceebo_@Jul 9 2007, 12:04 PM~8266688
> *that jus goes to show u how dumb u really are now doesnt it
> *


no i think it shows how NON canadian i am.


gotta respect you guys though YALL try so hard to be like us, its kinda flattering


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

i thought i was lookin at my own pic for a second lol great work dude


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cdboy4u_@Jul 9 2007, 01:05 PM~8266699
> *no i think it shows how NON canadian i am.
> gotta respect you guys though YALL try so hard to be like us,  its kinda flattering
> *


hey man, can you act older than 12 years old or can you stop posting in my thread please? i dont need my thread to hit the hill, 

thanks


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jul 9 2007, 01:14 PM~8266755
> *i thought i was lookin at my own pic for a second lol great work dude
> 
> 
> ...


now thats cleannnn man... when is it going in?


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cdboy4u_@Jul 9 2007, 01:05 PM~8266699
> *no i think it shows how NON canadian i am.
> gotta respect you guys though YALL try so hard to be like us,  its kinda flattering
> *


this is a perfect example on how to make your own country so shitty, its people like you that most places get a bad name, you're a ignorant fuck, that is conceded for No apparent reason. US, CANADA, INDIA, HONG KONG, what difference does it make where you're from? 
first you discriminate on race, now you are comparing countries? wow, your words speak for yourself. Thats all i have to say. 

either way, people are gonna go big, and succeed. PLACe does NOT matter, 
its pretty sad when you got people comparing countries, wow. especially the two countries are EXACTLY side to side, litterly side to side...
it would make more sense if you're are comparing india to US, or somewhere on the other side of the world but wow fuck, we're on the same continent.
i see that you're always an asshole, makes sense comming from an insecure bastard like yourself
you're probably that type go goes around keying nice cars because it makes you feel better.

you're pathetic


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

^Tell his Ass!!!!!!!! :yes: :twak:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yo homie nice lookin build up :thumbsup: 

from a US guy


----------



## piston pump 07 (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 9 2007, 01:19 PM~8267251
> *yo homie nice lookin build up  :thumbsup:
> 
> from a US guy
> *


 :uh: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: DONT FUCK UP DA HOMIES THREAD FUCKER


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## piston pump 07 (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 8 2007, 04:56 PM~8260860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

fuck all this hateing & lets just get back to the build up


----------



## piston pump 07 (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 9 2007, 02:46 PM~8267954
> *fuck all this hateing & lets just get back to the build up
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HardTimes92 (Mar 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 9 2007, 01:35 PM~8266891
> *this is a perfect example on how to make your own country so shitty, its people like you that most places get a bad name, you're a ignorant fuck, that is conceded for No apparent reason.  US, CANADA, INDIA, HONG KONG, what difference does it make where you're from?
> first you discriminate on race, now you are comparing countries? wow, your words speak for yourself. Thats all i have to say.
> 
> ...


Real Talk, Keep up the good work homie and brush those haters off


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 9 2007, 12:30 PM~8266853
> *now thats cleannnn man... when is it going in?
> *


whenever i get a ride lol


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

lookin really good :thumbsup:


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 9 2007, 12:35 PM~8266891
> *this is a perfect example on how to make your own country so shitty, its people like you that most places get a bad name, you're a ignorant fuck, that is conceded for No apparent reason.  US, CANADA, INDIA, HONG KONG, what difference does it make where you're from?
> first you discriminate on race, now you are comparing countries? wow, your words speak for yourself. Thats all i have to say.
> 
> ...


don't stress over that idiot, he has a rep for saying stupid shit like this or "TRYING" to give hydraulic advice when clearly he doesn't kno wut he's talking about and just trying to act intelligent. i've already told him off before but after a while i saw that there was no point in doing it cuz he's always going to be around putting his 2 cents in and there's no need to get pisted off over stupid shit, just isn't worth it....


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yea there will always be idots sayin shit but hes right jus brush it off and get back to ur build which is lookin sweet homie :biggrin: and wat size cylinders u usin in front and rear?? i may have missed it :biggrin:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

thanks guys, yeh theres always idiots all over the place, just gotta brush them off, no point in stressin, i just had to let him have it though,

and thanks for the positive comments guys, it means alot.

as the cylinders, im running 12 fat boy in the back with no slip yoke or any modifications on my trailing arms. and 6 in the front, 

i was gonna get 8 but i heard there isnt much difference from 6 to 8 for movements.

thanks guys, today we took the day off.. after spending 7 hours straight for the front end i think we deserve a break, tomorrow we are going to wire everything up, and hopefully get her done this week,

i just picked up some nice switch extensions


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yea thats wat im thinkin of runnin on my cutty 6 and 12 in rear sounds like ur doing good i spent a month straight jus removin the 7 layers of paint the guy before left on it so ive been takin a break also :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: but i need to get back to sandin :uh: u going to do any thing to the body of it ??


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 9 2007, 07:41 PM~8269625
> *yea thats wat im thinkin of runnin on my cutty 6 and 12 in rear sounds like ur doing good i spent a month straight jus removin the 7 layers of paint the guy before left on it so ive been takin a break also  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  but i need to get back to sandin  :uh:  u going to do any thing to the body of it ??
> *


damn that sounds like alot of sanding haha shit, good luck with that, just drink alot of beer lol

to the body? naw not really, i wanna wrap the whole frame this winter then place another order too  maybe next year or i see how money comes, i'll paint it, but nothing too serious on body, besides putting those chrome fender covers thing, on the lip of the fenders,


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

will check out all the stuff ur lucky u didnt have to do i think ill get my frame wraped once i get the car done for a while and build up some cash but yea thats a good thing to do :thumbsup: 

heres a link to my build up check it out sometime homie :biggrin:  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=345834

keep up good work :thumbsup:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

thats right homie us youngsters gotta rep da right way LOL well heres a clip of my truck getting down the homie ronn and da black magic crew do it right http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvJDS1X2Snk
team black magic commin at u LOL


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

fuck yeh! black magic!


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 9 2007, 06:05 PM~8269386
> *thanks guys, yeh theres always idiots all over the place, just gotta brush them off, no point in stressin, i just had to let him have it though,
> 
> and thanks for the positive comments guys, it means alot.
> ...



depends, if ur going to run about 6 turns or more of coil then 6's would be fine but if u want da car to lay out nicely and still get a couple feet or so in hopping then 8's would be better cuz with 6's you'd over lock da cylinder and aside from not being able to hop too well you'd mess em up. but for lifting and lowering 6's would be good as well cuz da suspension only has about 6 inches of movement anyways... personally i always go with 8's in da front, but dats just me.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

lookin good man..


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Jul 8 2007, 08:34 PM~8262308
> *DAMN HOMIE u got a NICE ASS neighborhood there. shit i thought places like dat only existed in movies dayum. All the lawns are nicely trimmed and green, no junked cars on them, no rearends or engines........ Nice ride too, be sure to post up some pics of da finished project... Hahaha, damn i'm still trippin out on ur neighborhood :roflmao:
> *



hallellujah holla back!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK KEEP LOWRIDING ALIVE IN THE USA ......


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Jul 10 2007, 11:09 AM~8275057
> *LOOKS GOOD KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK KEEP LOWRIDING ALIVE IN THE USA ......
> *


lol.. he is in canada..


----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Jul 8 2007, 10:34 PM~8262308
> *DAMN HOMIE u got a NICE ASS neighborhood there. shit i thought places like dat only existed in movies dayum. All the lawns are nicely trimmed and green, no junked cars on them, no rearends or engines........ Nice ride too, be sure to post up some pics of da finished project... Hahaha, damn i'm still trippin out on ur neighborhood :roflmao:
> *


Looks like one of those neighborhoods where everybody cuts grass at the same time. :biggrin:


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)




----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Jul 10 2007, 10:24 PM~8280077
> *looks good :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT UP FROGG


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

sup boss....ur shit look cool with them springs out. lol


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

everything is wired up, 

i lost my switch virginity! w00t w00t. 

hopefully i can pick her up 2morrow,


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

Zeeet! zeet! zeet!! looovee that sound


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Jul 10 2007, 10:29 PM~8280119
> *sup boss....ur shit look cool with them springs out. lol
> *


LOL


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CadilacSmiff_@Jul 10 2007, 05:11 PM~8277971
> *Looks like one of those neighborhoods where everybody cuts grass at the same time.  :biggrin:
> *


acutally up here in candada the govment comes and does it for us.. thats why are taxes are so high.. but shit we dont have to cut the grass. thats always nice..


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 11 2007, 12:59 PM~8284861
> *acutally up here in candada the govment comes and does it for us.. thats why are taxes are so high.. but shit we dont have to cut the grass. thats always nice..
> *


 :0 i was wondering, do they come and do all da maintenance on da houses and water and fertilize grass and plants cuz every single house looks identical, TRIPPYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

nah man i was just joking.. lol.. our taxes are high so we can go to the doctor for free.. or almost free. thats true.. partly. lol
hes in a rich area thats why the houses look like that.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

any up dates!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

yeh i got some pics. pics arent the greatest, car was dirty and we used a cellphone as a camera, right now im charging the batteries and replaces a switch! yehh i got too switch happy haha, but its running smooth everything is good, im gettin used to it too,


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn it looks fuckin goood man...im geting payd this friday so Im trying to get the rack ready but I just dont know what size metal to use


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

p.s.nice front tag


----------



## DZN customs (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 12 2007, 11:46 AM~8292022
> *nah man i was just joking.. lol.. our taxes are high so we can go to the doctor for free.. or almost free. thats true.. partly. lol
> hes in a rich area thats why the houses look like that.
> *



What's your square footage and what are your taxes?

Just curious, my taxes are high enough that I should have a live in physician on staff.


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

hopped it last night, got about 1.5 feet, but my batts were more than half dead, could hear them whine, 
broke a swtich too, it got stuck, so i replaced that one today, charging my batts @2amps at this very moment


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

lookin good, rockin da cop car lol! u should pull up next to da heat and hop it on em :biggrin:, naw jus joking jus joking.... looks good tho bro. wut setup u runnin in there, looks like u set it up for hoppin. just keep some tools and extra ball joints with u at all times cuz u never kno....


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

haha i did that already lolow... in a park, i hit a switch infront of a cop cuz he had a crown vic too.. spur of the moment u know.. next thing he pulls me over and gives me a warning. sayin i gotta ride stock heightish. im like aight cool.

thanks for the comment man!


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

some cops are cool though, some offered to trade their car for mine!, and one cop read my plate and said "make it hop" haha and i showed him what it do


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

HAHAHAHA!!!! Shit sounds like something i would do.... :biggrin: Ur right on that though, some cops are cool wit da game. Some, like my homie, are even in the game


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

That looks like it turned out good homie more pics :biggrin:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

haha damn, i think i pinched a break hose, commin from the caliper cuz its leaking something but i dunno what it is, doesnt smell like hydro fluid and it isnt leaking from the cylinder.. the hose is kinda sliced but its not deep and it looks wet but not soaked, but again, its a real slow leak the puddle twice as big from last night, 

and two bolts fell off from my ball joint hahah shit i really hopped the shit out of the front end!


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 16 2007, 07:19 PM~8322694
> *haha damn, i think i pinched a break hose, commin from the caliper cuz its leaking something but i dunno what it is, doesnt smell like hydro fluid and it isnt leaking from the cylinder.. the hose is kinda sliced but its not deep and it looks wet but not soaked, but again, its a real slow leak the puddle twice as big from last night,
> 
> and two bolts fell off from my ball joint hahah shit i really hopped the shit out of the front end!
> *


HAHAHAHA!!!!!! All part of the game homie and u doin it big :thumbsup:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

haha yeh i am, so far..

i replaced a switch this morning,
bought two new ball joint bolts the ones that bolt from the top 
gotta buy a new tire, 4 day old tire is fucked up from all the three wheel plus the lean haha,
replace break hose.

and guess what.. Im still rollin! after i fix these things of course haha

not even a full week of ownin the car! im too fucking switch happy! maybe after checking my empty wallet, i'll cut down haha


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn man I cant wait teal I get my shit juice.....whatz ur setup again


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 16 2007, 09:38 PM~8323613
> *damn man I cant wait teal I get my shit juice.....whatz ur setup again
> *


oh man., im telling you. its unreal,,

i got the car out of the shop at 2am, fell a sleep at 4am, woke up at 6am, went cruzing, in the rain!.. its just.. unreal the feeling, you cannot relate it anything else.. even when you're on the computer, ur jumping up and down because you're used to the bouncy from the 3 ton coils u got in the rear haha,

i just got a 2 pump 6 batts, black magic


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

still up for that hop off


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jul 16 2007, 10:27 PM~8324137
> *still up for that hop off
> *


u fucking damn right,


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 16 2007, 08:41 PM~8323659
> *oh man., im telling you. its unreal,,
> 
> i got the car out of the shop at 2am, fell a sleep at 4am, woke up at 6am, went cruzing, in the rain!.. its just.. unreal the feeling, you cannot relate it anything else.. even when you're on the computer, ur jumping up and down because you're used to the bouncy from the 3 ton coils u got in the rear haha,
> ...


 :roflmao: HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! DAMN BRO DAT COMMENT RIGHT THERE BRINGS BACK MEMORIES, GOOD TIMES MAN GOOD TIMES ENJOY DAT SHIT TO DA FULLEST :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 16 2007, 09:34 PM~8324205
> *u fucking damn right,
> *


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

pics in action?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

lookin good homie, like the plates :thumbsup: . i was thinkin of gettin those exact ones, but didn't want to draw anymore unwanted attention from the cops :biggrin:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jul 17 2007, 12:01 AM~8324843
> *pics in action?
> *


some bitches recorded it through their cell phone but i dunno if its good, i got a video i gotta snap from my buddie, pulled a few threes, 

try to get some this up commin weekend


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jul 17 2007, 12:31 AM~8325002
> *lookin good homie, like the plates  :thumbsup: . i was thinkin of gettin those exact ones, but didn't want to draw anymore unwanted attention from the cops  :biggrin:
> *


yeh man but the way i see it, just be a true lowrider and dont give a fuck, 
why limit yourself cuz of pigs? why hold back cuz others dont like? fuck that man, 

go big or go home!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 16 2007, 09:41 PM~8323659
> *oh man., im telling you. its unreal,,
> 
> i got the car out of the shop at 2am, fell a sleep at 4am, woke up at 6am, went cruzing, in the rain!.. its just.. unreal the feeling, you cannot relate it anything else.. even when you're on the computer, ur jumping up and down because you're used to the bouncy from the 3 ton coils u got in the rear haha,
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 16 2007, 11:34 PM~8325013
> *yeh man but the way i see it, just be a true lowrider and dont give a fuck,
> *


i seen that somewhere before


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jul 17 2007, 10:16 PM~8332983
> *i seen that somewhere before
> *


haha, 

well i replaced all my ball joints bolts and double nut them, cuz this morning, two were missing from my passenger side!


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 17 2007, 09:17 PM~8332993
> *haha,
> 
> well i replaced all my ball joints bolts and double nut them, cuz this morning, two were missing from my passenger side!
> *


GOD DAMN BRO U MUST'VE BEEN GOIN CRAZY ON DA SWITCH HAHAHA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Jul 17 2007, 10:34 PM~8333144
> *GOD DAMN BRO U MUST'VE BEEN GOIN CRAZY ON DA SWITCH HAHAHA!!!! :biggrin:
> *


haha bro i think i hit about 20 threes, 

its all good, i cut down after lookin at the belts of my passenger tire :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

post more pics of the ride pimp


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 17 2007, 11:19 PM~8333618
> *post more pics of the ride pimp
> *


im going to be taking some pictures htis weekend and plus get a few video


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

nice turn out bro. whats next??? if any......


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

this winter, another pump and full frame wrap, slip yoke, 3 link setup


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

i got this video from last week, the way the hoses were hanging. i had to fix them up right away, they are no longer visible to the eye 

it was my one of my first threes  hehe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhWojVIbYbs

i got better, if i semi lock the front, it goes for longer, if i lock it all the way, i can get higher but i need to thrust it more by turning it more or giving it more gas.. but it comes right down as i finish turning.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

fuckin nice 3


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 18 2007, 09:32 PM~8341587
> *i got this video from last week, the way the hoses were hanging. i had to fix them up right away, they are no longer visible to the eye
> 
> it was my one of my first threes  hehe
> ...


nice 3 

my car should be done this weekend homie


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 18 2007, 09:32 PM~8341587
> *i got this video from last week, the way the hoses were hanging. i had to fix them up right away, they are no longer visible to the eye
> 
> it was my one of my first threes  hehe
> ...


what size cylinders do u have in the rear and are u running shocks? this might be a stupid question but do u hold da switch down when u go thru a turn till da corner is up all da way or do u just tap da corner down and bust a 3? reason i'm asking is cuz in da video the rear corner isn't too close to da ground when u bust a 3 and it should be touching or nearly touching the ground.


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Jul 18 2007, 10:42 PM~8341675
> *what size cylinders do u have in the rear and are u running shocks? this might be a stupid question but do u hold da switch down when u go thru a turn till da corner is up all da way or do u just tap da corner down and bust a 3? reason i'm asking is cuz in da video the rear corner isn't too close to da ground when u bust a 3 and it should be touching or nearly touching the ground.
> *


i got 12s and ur right, i need to be cranking it more and giving it more gas, i got shocks but they're not hooked up  hehe

i hold the dump all the way down. practice makes perfect though right? 
this was the same day we got it out the shop, im looking forward for this weekend or beg of next week for better quality videos


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 18 2007, 10:32 PM~8341587
> *i got this video from last week, the way the hoses were hanging. i had to fix them up right away, they are no longer visible to the eye
> 
> it was my one of my first threes  hehe
> ...


Looks good....I'm glad to see it all worked out for ya.....The person how took the video,,,,,,,,Did you run them over....video ended rite at that piont :biggrin:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 18 2007, 10:50 PM~8341768
> *Looks good....I'm glad to see it all worked out for ya.....The person how took the video,,,,,,,,Did you run them over....video ended rite at that piont :biggrin:
> *


hahah!

no comment! for insurance purposes


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

lookin good man.. get some pics and video of the hop man..


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

oh shit right at polo haha gangster


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 18 2007, 09:45 PM~8341706
> *i got 12s and ur right, i need to be cranking it more and giving it more gas, i got shocks but they're not hooked up  hehe
> 
> i hold the dump all the way down.  practice makes perfect though right?
> ...



damn straight homie practice does make perfect. from wut i seen u doin pretty damn good. i wanna see a vid of u hoppin dat bad boy


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

this weekend., fo sure, im chargin them as we speak, i just had to fix a few things, it wasnt a break hose that i pinched, it was a leaking cylinder, fitting was on properly so i took care of that, new tire also haha,


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 19 2007, 08:20 PM~8349797
> *this weekend., fo sure, im chargin them as we speak, i just had to fix a few things, it wasnt a break hose that i pinched, it was a leaking cylinder, fitting was on properly so i took care of that, new tire also haha,
> *


hahahah!!! damn new tire too? too much 3 wheelin??? :biggrin:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

so i blew a rad today... i dunno if it was cuz i had 100 percent coolant in my car and the car got really hot... cuz coolant just spured out,
i also took a chunk out of the road. back bumpered it.
im setting it back to 36volt. im too dumb on 48volt.. and these 3.5 tons are shit. imma place an order on 4.5 full stacks,

i keep bottoming when i hop it.. 

i got like basiclly a full stack with one turn cut off cuz they wouldnt fit. 3.5 tons :S


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Jul 19 2007, 10:38 PM~8350585
> *hahahah!!! damn new tire too? too much 3 wheelin??? :biggrin:
> *


yup
i cut down though, haha, 

new rad now, 2morrow..... 

whatever i dont care that much. gotta pay to play right


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Car looks good man nice job :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 20 2007, 08:59 PM~8356427
> *Car looks good man nice job  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man, i wanted to get hoppin video today for u guys but, my rad blew, and i had no camera


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

lol yea get us a video when u can :thumbsup:


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 20 2007, 07:39 PM~8356339
> *so i blew a rad today... i dunno if it was cuz i had 100 percent coolant in my car and the car got really hot... cuz coolant just spured out,
> i also took a chunk out of the road. back bumpered it.
> im setting it back to 36volt. im too dumb on 48volt.. and these 3.5 tons are shit. imma place an order on 4.5 full stacks,
> ...


HAHAHAHA!!!!! DAMN HOMIE U GOTTA CRAWL BEFORE U WALK. JUST WAIT TILL U MASTER THE 48V'S THO, THEN U'LL BE CRAVING FOR MORE....... :biggrin: I'M THINKING 96V TO 120V, SOMEWHERE AROUND THERE SOUND ABOUT RIGHT? OF COURSE, FRAME WRAP COMES 1ST


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

hahaha yo bro, i just got a video today, batts werent fully charged though  cuz i was hittin switches all day, i got like foot and half, so im like what the heck, im gettin a new rad 2morrow might as well smash the fuck out this old one hhaha, so i took it across the street in a parking lot.. i post the video tonight for sure, my boi is editing it now, u tell me how i am on the switch, it has been one week comeplety haha since i hit my first switch so i let u be the judge


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

damn aint it awesome how a such an awesome lifestyle can get you into such an awesome hobby or how this awesome hobby can get you into such an awesome lifestyle. Us fools that never got anything bad to say about gente, wish the whole world could be like that. UNIDOS

but great work, keep it up and keep reppin tha chicano style, cause it aint what you look like or where your from, its what your about and gente deserve the respect for keepin this style goin.


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

damn right andrewH, 

this is how people suceed, leaving the hatred and bullshit on the side and just u know, keepin it real,

heres this video i took a few hours ago, im very disapointed, low batts, and bad switch hitting, im going to keep practicing, 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5keDIAQTork


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT FOR THE NEW VIDEO


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

WHAT BABY ITS LATE TONIGHT... FLORIDA HOLD LAYITLOW DOWN... :0 


:wave: NEEDS PICS BABY.. EVER ANY ?S PM ME AND I MIGHT HAVE THE ANSWERS..............anytime...


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by meangreen88_@Jul 21 2007, 02:04 AM~8357954
> *WHAT BABY ITS LATE TONIGHT... FLORIDA HOLD LAYITLOW DOWN... :0
> :wave:  NEEDS PICS BABY.. EVER ANY ?S PM ME AND I MIGHT HAVE THE ANSWERS..............anytime...
> *


haha yeh how u hit better in the switch


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

wat size of gear u got going to the front?


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

9


----------



## whatever (Mar 13, 2007)

nice ride man!! and for 36v not bad. Are you runnin a y block? and also do you have your frame wrapped? nice 3!


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whatever_@Jul 21 2007, 02:00 PM~8359442
> *nice ride man!! and for 36v not bad. Are you runnin a y block? and also do you have your frame wrapped? nice 3!
> *


yeh thanks man! i been practicing on 36 volts just tryin to get the feeling right, before i step it up, like that guy said before, u gotta crawl before u walk haha, 

its parital wrap, crossmemebr, arches, control arms are extended and reinforced, lower control arm is reinforced around the pocket, i also bridged the back, and no y block, i guess i wanted side to side but i think im going to get rid of it and get a y block, 

my 3s are gettin better!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Vid looks good :thumbsup: lets see a vid with the batts fully charged now :biggrin: Good Job :thumbsup:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 21 2007, 02:15 PM~8359504
> *Vid looks good  :thumbsup:  lets see a vid with the batts fully charged now  :biggrin:  Good Job  :thumbsup:
> *


yeh im going to get it going, my goal is, if i can get into 30s i be more than happy,

a buddy of mine is gonna come and help me out, he has the famous chrome dildo switch, much easier than to be hittin it from the center console inside the car,


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Run a switch out the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

sick video homie  doesnt look like a foot and a half tho :biggrin: 

i still haven't seen the car in person yet :uh: you still haven't came and scooped me up you bastard
:angry:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jul 21 2007, 03:54 PM~8359901
> *sick video homie  doesnt look like a foot and a half tho :biggrin:
> 
> i still haven't seen the car in person yet :uh:  you still haven't came and scooped me up you bastard
> ...


yo my batts were dead and that aint 60v! ask beef!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

i'm playin homie :biggrin:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jul 21 2007, 06:03 PM~8360338
> *i'm playin homie :biggrin:
> *


haha i know, when is ur shit gettin done? this weekend?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

so when we going to see a vid of u hoppin with full batts :biggrin:  i wont to see wat ur ride can do :biggrin:


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 21 2007, 01:16 PM~8359512
> *yeh im going to get it going, my goal is, if i can get into 30s i be more than happy,
> 
> a buddy of mine is gonna come and help me out, he has the famous chrome dildo switch, much easier than to be hittin it from the center console inside the car,
> *


 :uh: amateurs..................................... LOL j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 21 2007, 06:22 PM~8360617
> *haha i know, when is ur shit gettin done? this weekend?
> *


I'm hoping sunday or monday


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

haha k well my front pump spins but no action i think one of my solenoids are stuck close :S cuz all i hear is spin spin when i lick it


----------



## 67rs (Jul 31, 2004)

i dont think your noid is the problem. otherwise the motor wouldnt even spin if the noid was bad. 

do you have oil in it?did you put the key back?


----------



## Lights Out (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

pumphead is needing seals or the key broke between the motor and pumphead,or maybe low oil level


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Jul 22 2007, 09:18 AM~8363110
> *pumphead is needing seals or the key broke between the motor and pumphead,or maybe low oil level
> *


could it be low batts too?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

hey i ever seen the pic of ur trunk when it as finished did i mis it u u not post one of the finshed setup :biggrin:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

problem fixed, low oil level  thanks guys,


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 22 2007, 10:11 AM~8363258
> *hey i ever seen the pic of ur trunk when it as finished did i mis it u u not post one of the finshed setup  :biggrin:
> *


yeh man i think the 2nd page
here it is again


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: looks clean man good work :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

thanks bro!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

so wats next for ur car?? :biggrin:


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

glad to see another nice ride in peg city :biggrin:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 22 2007, 10:29 AM~8363331
> *so wats next for ur car??  :biggrin:
> *


haha not too sure, not even CLose to done with this, i have not break this one hard enough


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: i still wont a vid with ur btts fully charged :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 11 2007, 12:59 PM~8284861
> *acutally up here in candada the govment comes and does it for us.. thats why are taxes are so high.. but shit we dont have to cut the grass. thats always nice..
> *


 :uh: i guess so... if you live on an indian reserve and reap the benefits from real tax-payers.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 22 2007, 10:21 AM~8363302
> *yeh man i think the 2nd page
> here it is again
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

now the car raises uneven in the back, im guessing i need to bleed the lines again


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

great u done messed up ur ride :biggrin: jk


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 22 2007, 03:20 PM~8365095
> *now the car raises uneven in the back, im guessing i need to bleed the lines again
> *


did you fill the tank up with oil?


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jul 22 2007, 04:25 PM~8365128
> *did you fill the tank up with oil?
> *


the front one yeh but the batts are dead from last night...

huge party and u know.. when u mix beer and hydraulics, u get switch happy
haha


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: nice :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 22 2007, 03:27 PM~8365137
> *the front one yeh but the batts are dead from last night...
> 
> huge party and u know.. when u mix beer and hydraulics, u get switch happy
> ...


lol nice :biggrin: 

edit: whoops read the last post wrong

so you rollin' out tonight?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

next weekend im going nose to nose with lowrider iv life, g body vs my car haha

i get it on video for you guys


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 22 2007, 09:53 PM~8367836
> *next weekend im going nose to nose with lowrider iv life, g body vs my car haha
> 
> i get it on video for you guys
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 22 2007, 10:53 PM~8367836
> *next weekend im going nose to nose with lowrider iv life, g body vs my car haha
> 
> i get it on video for you guys
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## b33f (Jul 21, 2005)

This guy is nuuuuuutty on the switches hahaha but I love it!


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 9 2007, 12:35 PM~8266891
> *this is a perfect example on how to make your own country so shitty, its people like you that most places get a bad name, you're a ignorant fuck, that is conceded for No apparent reason.  US, CANADA, INDIA, HONG KONG, what difference does it make where you're from?
> first you discriminate on race, now you are comparing countries? wow, your words speak for yourself. Thats all i have to say.
> 
> ...



X2 

To: cdboy
We're from Canada. Yeah. So? "We try so hard to act like you" It doesn't matter where you're from. I had a friend who went to a concert in the united states, and because he had manitoba plates, his windows were smashed and the car took a major beating. It doesn't matter where you're from.. we weren't even beefing with you.. we didn't even do anything to you.. and because other americans and canadians are fighting, people like you think "I have to be like them" and copy other people to fit in. It's not fucking right. You need to learn how to fit in. 

We can get along in this world can't we? Why start another war? Why diss other innocent people and their rides? What.. is it because of politics?


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppingcart_@Jul 25 2007, 11:32 AM~8388084
> *X2
> 
> To: cdboy
> ...


no it has nothing to do with politics. it's just dat he's a fucking dumbass plain and simple. he's a wannabe bully/smart ass and he can't even get that right. word of advice just take wut he says and discard it. there's no point in arguing with him because u won't prove him wrong cuz da fact of da matter is dat he's not trying to prove u wrong he just wants to put some stupid comment out there and see wut peoples reactions to it will be. don't even answer any of his comments cuz ur just doing wut he wants u to do. he likes pisting people off, he gets off of that shit. childish in my opinion... he's an idiot dat doesn't kno shit about hydros cuz i've already proved him wrong before many times...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

lol.. like he said.. im pretty sure ive seen it a few times on here too. lol


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

replaced another tire tosya. fuck i dunno how long i can keep this up, and, 

my L fitting in the front that connects the hose to the cylinders are keep getting loosen and leaking, i have to ligthen every so often, why dont they stay tight?


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

thats what happens when u hop that shit every 5 minutes :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

thats fuccin nice homie :thumbsup: i know what your saying man every time i hit a switch on my ride i also keep bustin shit but i guess is all part of it  keep the vids coming


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i love that ride man 
u hardly see them laid out round here atleast in dc


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

fuck
there goes my drivers upper control arm,
snapped right by the ear,
same with the rack, right side of the rack snapped. 
time to get some new 90s arm


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn that fuckin suckzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 29 2007, 02:30 AM~8417868
> *fuck
> there goes my drivers upper control arm,
> snapped right by the ear,
> ...


DAYUM!!!!!! u've done all dis damage wit only 36V?


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Jul 29 2007, 10:02 AM~8418424
> *DAYUM!!!!!! u've done all dis damage wit only 36V?
> *


36/48 yeh


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

nice build bro......THINKING OUTSIDE THE BOX


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 29 2007, 01:50 PM~8419488
> *36/48 yeh
> *



lie's lol im thinking 60 in the front 36 to the back hahahaha


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Dammit Sexykuta were my vid of the batts full :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: car looks good homie


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 9 2007, 10:51 AM~8266112
> *lol im the only east indian on the whole block so i can SEE that happening
> *



haha thats how it is in whiterock for me, but less then 20 minute drive its lil india :biggrin:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 29 2007, 10:16 PM~8422443
> *Dammit Sexykuta were my vid of the batts full  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  car looks good homie
> *


haha dude i swear to god i charged them fully the other day.. i told my home boy to get the cam but he had it on charge so im like while its charing for an hour or two, i go grab a slurpee.. then my wheel starting making cracking noise and its jiggling, i couldnt control the steering wheel so i pulled over.. checked if i poped a ball joint but i look at my control arm and it snaped right on the right side! haha i was like shit, time to throw this in the gutter and go buy another!

batts were soo juicy though, one lick its in the air!


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Jul 29 2007, 09:04 PM~8421868
> *lie's lol im thinking 60 in the front 36 to the back hahahaha
> *


haha it was at the party! man i couldnt deny, bitches were jockin everywhere! 

[Hittman]
Talkin that, walkin that, spittin at hoes
Smokin this, drinkin that, hittin at hoes
Fuck this I'm hittin that I'm hittin em both
Have one ridin dick, one lickin my toes
When I'm lovin these hoes there ain't no love involved
No hugs, no kisses, bear rugs, bear britches
Rare bitches like to pose in them Black Tail pictures
Bitch jumped off my dick, "Is that Dre over there?"


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

you juiced a Lincoln eh 




soon it wont matter canadian mesican or american



look up north american union and something called the amero  


nice job


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 29 2007, 10:05 PM~8422912
> *haha dude i swear to god i charged them fully the other day.. i told my home boy to get the cam but he had it on charge so im like while its charing for an hour or two, i go grab a slurpee.. then my wheel starting making cracking noise and its jiggling, i couldnt control the steering wheel so i pulled over.. checked if i poped a ball joint but i look at my control arm and it snaped right on the right side! haha i was like shit, time to throw this in the gutter and go buy another!
> 
> batts were soo juicy though, one lick its in the air!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Dam man ur lucky u stoped, That would of really sucked to have wrecked over a going to go get a slurpee :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

get some pics up of the damage man... where did you guys extednd the arms at??


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 30 2007, 10:49 AM~8425527
> *get some pics up of the damage man... where did you guys extednd the arms at??
> *


we extended right by the ear and reinforced but it didnt snap there, it snaped right by the bushings,


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

we still wont pics :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 30 2007, 02:35 PM~8427628
> *we still wont pics  :biggrin:
> *


x2,throw some up on heights!! :biggrin: j/k


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 30 2007, 02:35 PM~8427628
> *we still wont pics  :biggrin:
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

-POST
~~~THE
~PicTures


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jul 31 2007, 11:18 PM~8442643
> *x2,throw some up on heights!! :biggrin: j/k
> *



no lol


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Aug 1 2007, 09:41 AM~8445180
> *no lol
> *


C'mon,Imagine what the mini-truckers will have to say!!!haha, no bad idea.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

fuck heights thats what i'd say


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

so ahhh... where the pics at??


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

drove by it today..looks like a sick little girl just sitting there..


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Aug 3 2007, 06:32 PM~8466998
> *drove by it today..looks like a sick little girl just sitting there..
> *


miss me eh. i slept naked last night...and the night before... :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:twak: we dont need to know that


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

your crazy


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

this thing fixed yet man???


----------



## hombre714 (Aug 7, 2007)

nice work brah


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

thanks man,
just finished fixing the rack, got my new 91 arms,
hopefully she back on the road this weekend


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Aug 7 2007, 07:32 PM~8497785
> *thanks man,
> just finished fixing the rack, got my new 91 arms,
> hopefully she back on the road this weekend
> *


then back in your driveway the next :0


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Aug 7 2007, 09:00 PM~8498572
> *then back in your driveway the next :0
> *


if i can pull it til next weekend then im one lucky man


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Aug 7 2007, 09:00 PM~8498572
> *then back in your driveway the next :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

im swappin my control arms 2morrow so i try my best to get before and after pics

oh yeh did i tell you guys, that my rear mirror fell off.. gee, i wonder how that happend :cheesy:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

get r done...
and dont forget the coupons..
layta


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Freddy66 (Jun 29, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

any updates on your ride homie


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

yeh back on the road! but no extentions...YET 
i got some pics of my three wheels!


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

u running 72 volts yet :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Aug 14 2007, 03:42 AM~8548741
> *yeh back on the road! but no extentions...YET
> i got some pics of my three wheels!
> *


post the pics :biggrin:


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

nice buildup man :biggrin: !!!!!


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)




----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 14 2007, 07:52 AM~8549654
> *u running 72 volts yet  :biggrin:
> *


once.... twice..
yes im not innocent either hahja


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

too bad we didnt get more pics of the 3's, one that captured the actual height of them


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Aug 14 2007, 10:12 PM~8556627
> *too bad we didnt get more pics of the 3's, one that captured the actual height of them
> *


i know o well


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Aug 14 2007, 09:12 PM~8556627
> *too bad we didnt get more pics of the 3's, one that captured the actual height of them
> *


you got a build thread on here yet??? or did you at least put in in the buildup section instead of the regular hydro section??


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn nice pics


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

thanks man,


----------



## juiceman (Aug 23, 2002)

nice ride man, looking good


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

thanks guys, i wanted to do something different rather the original u know?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Aug 15 2007, 07:41 AM~8559068
> *you got a build thread on here yet??? or did you at least put in in the buildup section instead of the regular hydro section??
> *


no i haven't started one yet.. I'm going to soon tho.. and it will be im the buildup section


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

just some pics from today,


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

damn hommie some chrome undies and your set


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 18 2007, 01:24 AM~8581934
> *damn hommie some chrome undies and your set
> *


how does...36 inch telis in the back,, 3 link setup, slip yoke sound do you 

that bitch will three!

:cheesy:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

with 36 it might roll over on the side while doing three sounds like a plan hahaha


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 18 2007, 03:13 AM~8582118
> *with 36 it might roll over on the side while doing three sounds like a plan hahaha
> *


yo if i flip the car, i just flip it back over and keep driving :cheesy:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

thats what im talking about just gets some pics when u do


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

nice


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

YEA u posted pics! :biggrin: looks good man


----------



## 1up3down (Mar 16, 2005)

car looks good man... clean setup for the car.... keep up the god work and keep posting them pics...


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

i wonder whos fleet that is...pretty clean


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Yankochevelle (Sep 14, 2005)

These rides are tight! I for one like that caddy!!  :biggrin:


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Yankochevelle_@Aug 20 2007, 04:28 AM~8594455
> *These rides are tight! I for one like that caddy!!   :biggrin:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Aug 15 2007, 02:56 PM~8562346
> *nice ride man, looking good
> *


x2


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

shit looking good man.. and that fleet is nice.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

hey i got a 2000 grand marquis and i was wondering if i do the 90's swap will it all bolt up right???? like factory??


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 20 2007, 01:59 PM~8597388
> *hey i got a 2000 grand marquis and i was wondering if i do the 90's swap will it all bolt up right???? like factory??
> *


pmd


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

yo homie what up whatz new with you????


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

n e pix of it hoppin?


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

got any new tires latly? :biggrin:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Nov 26 2007, 10:44 AM~9307091
> *yo homie what up whatz new with you????
> *


oh shit i didnt see this thing bumped yet haha

its parked for winter  but its gettin painted . gonna four link it and bigger cylinders in the back, nothing special. uni is commin up so i gotta stay "mild" 
here some pics. of the summer. and yes i do need new tires 

this is from my rear pump tank when my rack snapped. my tank had to take a beating 

















this is my three wheeling tire  

















double white walls? :cheesy: 









this is my control arm that i broke when i gas hopped it









this is one of the batteries that took a beating aswell when the rack broke. 









i also teard up a internal seal,


----------



## Gooch (Nov 23, 2007)

yo kuta I love this thread lol


I'm kinda scared about juicin my caddy because I don't know how to replace all this shit and you seem to be breaking tons of stuff... lol you must go pretty hard with the switches eh 


siiick ride!!


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gooch_@Dec 1 2007, 12:34 AM~9346245
> *yo kuta I love this thread lol
> I'm kinda scared about juicin my caddy because I don't know how to replace all this shit and you seem to be breaking tons of stuff... lol you must go pretty hard with the switches eh
> siiick ride!!
> *



lol juice the caddy lol dont be scard to brake stuff only way to lern


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Dec 1 2007, 06:12 PM~9346927
> *lol juice the caddy lol dont be scard to brake stuff only way to lern
> *


x2


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Dec 1 2007, 03:12 AM~9346927
> *lol juice the caddy lol dont be scard to brake stuff only way to lern
> *


x3


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gooch_@Dec 1 2007, 12:34 AM~9346245
> *yo kuta I love this thread lol
> I'm kinda scared about juicin my caddy because I don't know how to replace all this shit and you seem to be breaking tons of stuff... lol you must go pretty hard with the switches eh
> siiick ride!!
> *


naw man it aint like that. only reason i break shit cuz im dumb.
i gas hop in the middle of traffic.
i treat it as a clown car. straight up

juicing isnt bad. just get a clean install. DONT hop much or three wheel alot like me. and you will be find trust me. all the shit i broke was due to heavy usage


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

looking clean, those front tires are almost as bald as tractor tires. haha.


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

Damn son, You Killed it!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Dec 1 2007, 01:12 AM~9346927
> *lol juice the caddy lol dont be scard to brake stuff only way to lern
> *


x4


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn that shit fuckin suck homie!!!!


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Dec 11 2007, 05:58 PM~9428997
> *damn that shit fuckin suck homie!!!!
> *



thats ok it will better next year new paint and a dam 3 link i gota do and some new control arms only 3/4 inch this time :biggrin:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

so i guess this means ur keeping it


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

extended uppers but no reinforcement? oh well, i broke tons of shit too, i just charge it to the game. good luck!


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Dec 11 2007, 10:12 PM~9431419
> *so i guess this means ur keeping it
> *


yep


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 11 2007, 11:12 PM~9431906
> *extended uppers but no reinforcement? oh well, i broke tons of shit too, i just charge it to the game. good luck!
> *


lol yep, but this winter imma extend them 3/4 and box them in. 

no fucking aroudn this time!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Dec 12 2007, 12:16 AM~9431938
> *lol yep, but this winter imma extend them 3/4 and box them in.
> 
> no fucking aroudn this time!
> *


hey like i always say,if its worth doing, its worth doing right!


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 11 2007, 11:42 PM~9432083
> *hey like i always say,if its worth doing, its worth doing right!
> *


lol soo true man


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

why did the rack snap?? what was it made out of..


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 12 2007, 10:10 AM~9434073
> *why did the rack snap?? what was it made out of..
> *


lol my fualt on that and being rushed lol and only a corner of it just broke off and the metal is 1/4 angle iron and 1/4 box tubbing but was fixed a day after


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

ooooooo...
shorcuts are not the way to go... lol.. send a boy to do a mans job.. lol
just buggin man
herd you had a bash at the place sat? how was it?


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 12 2007, 03:46 PM~9436934
> *ooooooo...
> shorcuts are not the way to go... lol.. send a boy to do a mans  job.. lol
> just buggin man
> ...


yeh man it was dope
fucking huge plasma tv, just huge. 
you missed out,


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Dec 12 2007, 03:21 PM~9436770
> *lol my fualt on that and being rushed lol and only a corner of it just broke off and the metal is 1/4 angle iron and 1/4 box tubbing but was fixed a day after
> *


its all good

next summer u better bring your car got, i just spoke with Dean at my work, he lives in our area as well haha hes gonna be rollin as well next summer with us


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Dec 12 2007, 09:39 PM~9440056
> *yeh man it was dope
> fucking huge plasma tv, just huge.
> you missed out,
> *



lol you like my tv haha


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Dec 12 2007, 09:40 PM~9440065
> *its all good
> 
> next summer u better bring your car got, i just spoke with Dean at my work, he lives in our area as well haha hes gonna be rollin as well next summer with us
> *



lol i going for arms next week you want a set so i can do both :biggrin:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Dec 12 2007, 09:51 PM~9440167
> *lol i going for arms next week you want a set so i can do both  :biggrin:
> *


fresh arms? fuck yea im down


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Dec 12 2007, 08:49 PM~9440160
> *lol you like my tv haha
> *


that tv's awesome


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

TTT homie MArry Chrismas


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey man i noticed your from manitoba are there any hydraulic shops there, or where do you pick up stuff for your cars. any suggestions to help me out on clubs or shows in your area, thanks man!!


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

order everything from the states aka BHM 

and for control arms and shit, theres alot of junk yards! 
who needs a hydraulic shop? when you got two jack stands a backyard garage!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jan 1 2008, 11:02 PM~9583869
> *order everything from the states aka BHM
> 
> and for control arms and shit, theres alot of junk yards!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pmdogg (Sep 7, 2006)

welcome to the fam bro uffin:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

thanks bro!


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

knockin on your door arun. wheres the progess lol


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

wow i thought this topic died


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 6 2008, 11:00 PM~10109861
> *wow i thought this topic died
> *


it did, but im curious lol.


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

DID A NICE JOB ON YOUR RIDE MAN WAY TO GO  .ALL NEW TO THIS SHIT MAN BUILDING MY FIRST LOWRIDER, 86 MONTE SS, ALSO HAVE 69 IMPALA RAG TOP TO BUILD NEXT SURE WOULD BE NICE TO HAVE OTHERS AROUND HERE WITH HYDROS I GET ALL MY INFO FROM THIS SITE. I HAVE THE ONLY LOWRIDER IN MY CITY !! BELEIVE THAT SHIT? ANY CAR SHOWS PLANNED UP IN WINNEPEG THIS SUMMER , SURE WOULD LIKE TO TAKE A TRIP UP IN THE SUMMER. ALSO WHAT DO YOU HAVE FOR CLUBS UP THERE ANY INFO WOULD BE MUCH APPRECIATED.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Mar 8 2008, 07:37 PM~10123415
> *DID A NICE JOB ON YOUR RIDE MAN WAY TO GO    .ALL NEW TO THIS SHIT MAN BUILDING MY FIRST LOWRIDER, 86 MONTE SS, ALSO HAVE 69 IMPALA RAG TOP TO BUILD NEXT SURE WOULD BE NICE TO HAVE OTHERS AROUND HERE WITH HYDROS I GET ALL MY INFO FROM THIS SITE. I HAVE THE ONLY LOWRIDER IN MY CITY !! BELEIVE THAT SHIT? ANY CAR SHOWS PLANNED UP IN WINNEPEG THIS SUMMER , SURE WOULD LIKE TO TAKE A TRIP UP IN THE SUMMER. ALSO WHAT DO YOU HAVE FOR CLUBS UP THERE ANY INFO WOULD BE MUCH APPRECIATED.
> *


Summer Shocker, car show sometime in june, thats when the majority of the lowriders here come out

not a very big scene yet, but we have 2-3 lowrider clubs.. 2 for sure i know of including a new LUX chapter  :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 6 2008, 11:00 PM~10109861
> *wow i thought this topic died
> *



lol this week Sexy kuta is no longer a boy lol he is truning 18 years old and its gunna be one hell of a party


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Mar 9 2008, 12:43 PM~10127040
> *lol this week Sexy kuta is no longer a boy lol he is truning 18 years old and its gunna be one hell of a party
> *


haha nice  i remember my 18 :biggrin: i was a mess, i couldnt speak at all by the end of the night and threw up ALOT :cheesy: it was awesome.. i hope my 19th is gonna be good :biggrin:


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

my 18th we hit up the strip club and got trashed later. i dont even remember my 21st hahaha.


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

THANKS FOR THE INFO WOULD BE NICE IF YOU CAN KEEP ME UPDATED ON ANY THING HAPPENING IN WINNEPEG


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

what city are you from


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Mar 8 2008, 03:06 AM~10119137
> *it did, but im curious lol.
> *


the car is off to daves

enough said


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Mar 10 2008, 04:04 PM~10135676
> *the car is off to daves
> 
> enough said
> *


 :0 :0 :0 mines not going til end of this month


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 10 2008, 09:34 PM~10138388
> *:0  :0  :0  mines not going til end of this month
> *


haha damn thats soon!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 9 2008, 02:23 PM~10126947
> *Summer Shocker, car show sometime in june, thats when the majority of the lowriders here come out
> 
> not a very big scene yet, but we have 2-3 lowrider clubs.. 2 for sure i know of including a new LUX chapter   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking real good Arun!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

shes off to daves woo woo



































can you say truuucha?


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

time for paint :biggrin:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

car is stripped


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

BLACK!!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Apr 4 2008, 06:28 PM~10337402
> *BLACK!!
> *


U think so huh


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## juicyfruit187 (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 4 2008, 08:42 PM~10337489
> *U think so huh
> *


kandy :biggrin:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Apr 4 2008, 06:28 PM~10337402
> *BLACK!!
> *


no man im getting the extact same color as ross on his caddy bro, i got him drunk and he agreed its cool MAN i saw the paint, fucking soo shiny, all of it in the jar.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

good stuff man. cant wait to see it out.


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey lowrider for life ,sorry did not get back to you earlier i was on vacation in the bahamas. You should see all the bling bling down there!!22,s everywhere you look, just sick man.To answer your question earlier I live in Thunder Bay.Let me know whats happinen in winnepeg if you can. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

come down to the shocker show you will see 80% of the lowriders in wpg


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

well i got my new tires

185/70/14s 
lets see how they differ than the 75 series and hope they dont rub


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

and heres my four link kit, minus the brackets, im gonna make them soon. 










missing stuff are 
my 4.5 full stack coils, slipe yoke, and my new 14 inch cylinders


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

damn ur guud if i knew how to weld then i can cut sum1 car and weld shyt and all that all i can do iz wire the switches and cut the front and thats it i kno how to fully cut a car but da welding lol yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.......................... :uh: lol gud work lol


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@May 24 2008, 06:26 PM~10729553
> *damn ur guud if i knew how to weld then i can cut sum1 car and weld shyt and all that all i can do iz wire the switches and cut the front and  thats it i kno how to fully cut a car but da welding lol yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.......................... :uh: lol gud work lol
> *


wtf :uh:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@May 24 2008, 06:26 PM~10729553
> *damn ur guud if i knew how to weld then i can cut sum1 car and weld shyt and all that all i can do iz wire the switches and cut the front and  thats it i kno how to fully cut a car but da welding lol yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.......................... :uh: lol gud work lol
> *


lol i`ll translate



> *very good job on your car man. If i knew how to weld, id do a installation myself, but i only know how to wire switches up and some fab work in the front. i also have knowledge on cutting a whole car but my welding skills are lacking. good job!*


lol no hate just gotta make it clear :biggrin:


----------



## get down on it! (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Apr 5 2008, 04:31 PM~10343156
> *no man im getting the extact same color as ross  on his caddy bro, i got him drunk and he agreed its cool MAN i saw the paint, fucking soo shiny, all of it in the jar.
> *



:nono:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by get down on it!_@May 26 2008, 04:28 PM~10740167
> *:nono:
> *


LOL i love you man u know that


----------



## get down on it! (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@May 26 2008, 03:29 PM~10740173
> *LOL i love you man u know that
> *



:wave:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey lowrider 4 life when is the shocker show in winnepeg? man I have not been on here for a while!! uffin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

june 21


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks man appreciate it,any info you can give me on location, times,etc. or maybe a link i can get to. uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@May 27 2008, 08:35 PM~10749540
> *Thanks man appreciate it,any info you can give me on location, times,etc. or maybe a link i can get to. uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *



http://www.illconformity.com/ 

there you go man


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@May 27 2008, 08:53 PM~10749684
> *http://www.illconformity.com/
> 
> there you go man
> *


The show is put on by **** and she-males :yessad: 

*Petros',my cellphone hangs up when i answer it,I tried calling you from home,but no answer,just got back from the cottage a couple hours ago.I'll try again


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 27 2008, 08:57 PM~10749733
> *The show is put on by **** and she-males :yessad:
> 
> *Petros',my cellphone hangs up when i answer it,I tried calling you from home,but no answer,just got back from the cottage a couple hours ago.I'll try again
> *



just got in from spraying a car lol ill call you now


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@May 27 2008, 09:08 PM~10749814
> *just got in from spraying a car lol ill call you now
> *


 get on that conti kit :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@May 27 2008, 07:15 PM~10749362
> *june 21
> *


that soon :0


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@May 27 2008, 09:44 PM~10750176
> *that soon :0
> *


it is wow

i dont got much to do, four link and install my slipe yoke, thats all


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

i still got a bunch of stuff to do


----------



## sixdeucelolo (Jan 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@May 24 2008, 06:18 PM~10729040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who made the 4 link bars?? They look good in the pic. Did they come w/bushings also??


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixdeucelolo_@May 29 2008, 06:23 AM~10760564
> *who made the 4 link bars??  They look good in the pic.  Did they come w/bushings also??
> *


oh, they're beefy as fuck
and yea all bushings came, they're in the box beside the bars
suicide doors made them! and it was extremely fast shipping


----------



## sixdeucelolo (Jan 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@May 29 2008, 01:39 PM~10762370
> *oh, they're beefy as fuck
> and yea all bushings came, they're in the box beside the bars
> suicide doors made them! and it was extremely fast shipping
> *


 :cheesy: Cool, did they make them to your specs, or for the specific vehicle, or are they some generic ones they make?? I've heard good things of those Thorbecke boys, but I've never seen round tube 4 links from them. Seen square tube ones in the past. Are they DOM, mild cold rolled steel, or chromoly?? How much they set you back??


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

it STILL needs a sand down and a buff, it shines like a mofo!


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

Dave i owe you a fuking cold beer!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixdeucelolo_@May 29 2008, 01:00 PM~10762588
> *:cheesy:  Cool, did they make them to your specs, or for the specific vehicle, or are they some generic ones they make??  I've heard good things of those Thorbecke boys, but I've never seen round tube 4 links from them.  Seen square tube ones in the past.  Are they DOM, mild cold rolled steel, or chromoly??  How much they set you back??
> *


yes just call up jason at suicide. he is a super cool dude and can and will pretty much custom make you anything you need. 



if its something you think you might want to build your self you can order the bushing ends and hit me up, i got the hook up on DOM tube cheaper than anyone, at least anyone i know of as yet.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jun 25 2008, 03:12 PM~10949327
> *it STILL needs a sand down and a buff, it shines like a mofo!
> 
> 
> ...


  looks like it already has a good shine :cheesy:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jun 25 2008, 02:16 PM~10949358
> *Dave i owe you a fuking cold beer!
> *


I like Kokanee!!!  
It's still fresh,and needs a cut and buff,we gotta get the master-buffer Petros' to show me how to buff black.... :biggrin:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jun 25 2008, 02:22 PM~10949406
> *:biggrin:
> I like Kokanee!!!
> It's still fresh,and needs a cut and buff,we gotta get the master-buffer Petros' to show me how to buff black.... :biggrin:
> *


hahaha nice,

all credit goes to this guy for the paint, i just paid for it LOL


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Looks wicked man


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

wow pictures dont do justice, 
got her in my driveway now and the ass is just off the hook
its amazing how the lights flow


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

looks good man..
dark colors are always the worst to buff out. always hated them when i was detailing cars back in the day.


----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jun 26 2008, 01:49 AM~10953894
> *wow pictures dont do justice,
> got her in my driveway now and the ass is just off the hook
> its amazing how the lights flow
> *



You got that right, the paint is just awesome, you need some patterns on the roof now :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

hey how long from start to finish did it take to put juice on you crown vic? Did you beef up the frame or the arms? Im looking at getting a Crown Vic Police Interceptor version and I would like to juice it!!


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood94_@Jun 26 2008, 10:14 PM~10960557
> *hey how long from start to finish did it take to put juice on you crown vic? Did you beef up the frame or the arms? Im looking at getting a Crown Vic Police Interceptor version and I would like to juice it!!
> *



it took me a 4 days with the spindle swap and reinforcements  and now its getting a customs 4 link


----------



## Atom Roberts (Feb 7, 2008)

Keep up the good work, Always nice to young bucks like yourself building lowrider instead of ricers or donks. Keep doin it big up there in Canada!

LUX4LIFE!


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood94_@Jun 26 2008, 10:14 PM~10960557
> *hey how long from start to finish did it take to put juice on you crown vic? Did you beef up the frame or the arms? Im looking at getting a Crown Vic Police Interceptor version and I would like to juice it!!
> *


honestly bro, its gonna be a bitch with those interceptors, cuz the rims dont fit in the back nor the front, you gotta do the swap at both ends, mine, was a normal car therefore i only had the front to do


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 :biggrin: Wow man, you made a crown vic look cool as hell, and im a chevy guy. Well keep up the good work and keep on ridin bro!!! :thumbsup: hmmm..... I wonder how it would look with 13" daytons and tires..........


----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

what do you mean the rims won't fit?


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jun 27 2008, 12:38 PM~10964129
> *:0  :biggrin: Wow man, you made a crown vic look cool as hell, and im a chevy guy. Well keep up the good work and keep on ridin bro!!! :thumbsup: hmmm..... I wonder how it would look with 13" daytons and tires..........
> *


oh man come back today, my buddies uploading the pics 

the paint is sick


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood94_@Jun 27 2008, 02:04 PM~10964762
> *what do you mean the rims won't fit?
> *


the cailpiers wont clear 13s or 14s, you need to do a spindal swap 91-94 for 13s/14
or 91-97 for 14s i believe

every crown vic town car grand marquis is the same for the front, 98+ you need to do a swap in the front, even if its a normal car, but the police cars they upgraded the entire brake system, bigger brakes/cailpers in the back aswell therefore you gotta swap the back, theres someone on here who did a police car, hes from toronto, now hes in BC
i think his name is ferrari or something, cool guy he will help you out give him a shout and i got some pics if u wanna go down that route


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

damn, lookin good

theres nothing like having a brand new paint job, i had my first one 6 months ago and its still shining like a mofo, just needs to be wet sanded + polished


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Jun 27 2008, 03:38 PM~10965467
> *damn, lookin good
> 
> theres nothing like having a brand new paint job, i had my first one 6 months ago and its still shining like a mofo, just needs to be wet sanded + polished
> *


mine too
i just wanna wait longer for it to cure, 
i asume the longer you let it cure, the better it shines


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

how much will it cost to do a swap of everything front and rear?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood94_@Jun 27 2008, 02:04 PM~10964762
> *what do you mean the rims won't fit?
> *


if i remember right.. 98-2002 crown vics, town cars, grand marquis.. have front brakes that are too large for 13" wheels. and you can't just change the rotors, you have to swap out the whole spindle with a pre-98 spindle/brakes. 

2003+ they changed whole front end to some hydroformed crap, and also gave the cars a FWD type wheel offset. so i dont think you can even put reversed offset wheels on there without sticking out or having fender clearance problems.


----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 29 2008, 11:25 AM~10973887
> *if i remember right..  98-2002  crown vics, town cars, grand marquis.. have front brakes that are too large for 13" wheels.  and you can't just change the rotors, you have to swap out the whole spindle with a pre-98 spindle/brakes.
> 
> 2003+  they changed whole front end to some hydroformed crap, and also gave the cars a FWD type wheel offset.  so i dont think you can even put reversed offset wheels on there without sticking out or having fender clearance problems.
> *



so im pretty much screwed on putting 13's or 14's on it???


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY MAN THAT CAR LOOKS GREAT !!WAY TO GO HOMIE!!


----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

yo!!!! bro nice vic i worked for the sheriffs dep. a few years back and i tell you what them is some strong frames and nice cars


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

looking good man


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jun 27 2008, 02:42 PM~10965498
> *mine too
> i just wanna wait longer for it to cure,
> i asume the longer you let it cure, the better it shines
> *


yeah that's also what ive heard, i gotta get my trunk lid + rearbumpe resprayed..

then maybe time to swap frames and get some switches?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

where is this car at anyways man..


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

its around doggie friend 
where is your car at


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

wut up homie? so your 17 and riding like this??? thats cool as fuck, im 16 and made alil thread for the young riders in lowrider general, take a peak when you get a chance man 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=352308


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

well im 18 now, turned 18 this year, this thread is from last summer


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

what up homie.....you going to extened your a-armz


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 26 2008, 08:21 PM~11446366
> *what up homie.....you going to extened your a-armz
> *


yea this winter 

this friday im redoing my entire trunk, im not happy at all with it, i know i can do better with it.

i also gotta make room for king kong to go in the trunk :cheesy: 

:biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Aug 26 2008, 08:27 PM~11446435
> *yea this winter
> 
> this friday im redoing my entire trunk, im not happy at all with it, i know i can do better with it.
> ...


"You can hear the jungle music when it slumps, soundin like they gotta gorilla in tha trunk, goin THUMP, THUMP,THUUUMP,going THUUUMP, THUUUMP"

glad to see young riders improving things to suit thereselves


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Aug 26 2008, 10:27 PM~11446435
> *yea this winter
> 
> this friday im redoing my entire trunk, im not happy at all with it, i know i can do better with it.
> ...


 :biggrin: take pics


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 26 2008, 09:01 PM~11446828
> *:biggrin: take pics
> *


i will


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

well i was so close today, deciding to sell this thing. 
instead im going to redo alot of things.

im not happy with alot of things, i wish i spent a lil more time with the smaller shit. instead of digging myself a bigger hole everyday.

im taking the insurance off and parking it for the winter, goals are, extend and reinforce my upper control arms, four link my rear, install my slip yoke, put my 14 inch cylinders in the back. weld a donut in the back, that way the damn cylinders dont squeak, right now one of the coils are eating through the trunk :S i gotta fix that.
im going to re run my hoses, and redo my entire trunk to hide all the wiring, and hoses. 
and im going to work on my front end, get a god damn aligment, and possibly new tire rods aswell. and install some shocks.

oh yea and put king kong in the trunk 
im going to uni in sept 09, i dont need my shit half ass falling apart when im tryin to drive to uni to study. 
i'd rather do everything at once, than piece by piece. that way its done right the first time.

i'll keep you guys updated with pics

and NO I AINT GIVING UP! NO YET!


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Aug 29 2008, 10:20 PM~11476028
> *well i was so close today, deciding to sell this thing.
> instead im going to redo alot of things.
> 
> ...


glad to hear you didnt sell it... dont worry well make it happen dude


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Aug 26 2008, 08:57 PM~11446130
> *its around doggie friend
> where is your car at
> *


mine is still in alot of pieces. company forced me to move to Grand Rapids (not the Michigan one). i ened up taking a big paycut to get back to the city. so i'll be back around mid september.
one day it'll be back on the road. im not rushin it. Gonna get that 76 on the road for next summer though unless i sell it. just so i can have something to cruz.
the 63 will be done later.

anyways nice to see you are gonna keep at her.. the car is sweet already. and it'll just keep getting better.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Aug 30 2008, 12:20 AM~11476028
> *well i was so close today, deciding to sell this thing.
> instead im going to redo alot of things.
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: good luck man


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Aug 29 2008, 10:20 PM~11476028
> *well i was so close today, deciding to sell this thing.
> instead im going to redo alot of things.
> 
> ...


You want me to throw out the silver leaf? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Sep 6 2008, 01:46 PM~11535250
> *You want me to throw out the silver leaf? :0  :biggrin:
> *


noo!!!!!!!!!!! IS IT IN ?!?

and i owe u money!!!! and a cold ass beer


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Sep 6 2008, 06:11 PM~11536579
> *noo!!!!!!!!!!! IS IT IN ?!?
> 
> and i owe u money!!!! and a cold ass beer
> *


 :thumbsup: Yeah hope it's enough.


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Sep 6 2008, 06:12 PM~11536584
> *  :thumbsup: Yeah hope it's enough.
> *


k when are u free, i still gotta cut and polish her


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Possibly after TJ's car is out of here,keep in touch,I'll LYK.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Sep 6 2008, 05:31 PM~11536662
> *Possibly after TJ's car is out of here,keep in touch,I'll LYK.
> *


dont forget me :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Sep 6 2008, 07:02 PM~11536800
> *dont forget me :biggrin:
> *


Haven't man,just had alot going on lately,I'll try and get someone to help pull the hood off that car so i can get the fender off.


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Aug 26 2008, 07:16 PM~11446323
> *well im 18 now, turned 18 this year, this thread is from last summer
> *


 How R U 18 and your profile says that your birthday is 1983? That means you're 25. So which one is Bullshit? The computer turns bullshit into celebrities, LOL.


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Sep 6 2008, 10:50 PM~11537962
> *How R U 18 and your profile says that your birthday is 1983?  That means you're 25.  So which one is Bullshit?  The computer turns bullshit into celebrities, LOL.
> *


lolll theres too many predators man :cheesy:


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Sep 6 2008, 10:06 PM~11538060
> *lolll theres too many predators man :cheesy:
> *


What does that have to do w/ anything? By saying that you're younger would more likely attract "creeps," and you're posting "topic title" that you're younger than you actually are. 
*Better to be "thought" a fool than to speak and remove all doubt. Honesty is the best policy...and all that shit, sounds corny but it's "REAL."


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

it was a joke if you didnt get it.
and to be honest, i dont give a fuck what age my profile says


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Sep 7 2008, 09:26 AM~11539135
> *What does that have to do w/ anything?  By saying that you're younger would more likely attract "creeps," and you're posting "topic title" that you're younger than you actually are.
> *Better to be "thought" a fool than to speak and remove all doubt.  Honesty is the best policy...and all that shit, sounds corny but it's "REAL."
> *


so what does it really matter how old kid is?? im just curious cause you seem to think its real important..


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

always gonna be haters


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Sep 7 2008, 05:00 PM~11542077
> *so what does it really matter how old kid is?? im just curious cause you seem to think its real important..
> *


 Must be a "Canadian Thing." LOL


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

yeah.. so is the fact our beer is stronger and our balls are bigger.

i still dont see why it is that important. oh well. your choice as to what to post about.
lol.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Sep 7 2008, 09:34 PM~11543286
> *yeah.. so is the fact our beer is stronger and our balls are bigger.
> 
> i still dont see why it is that important.  oh well. your choice as to what to post about.
> ...



and colder!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Sep 7 2008, 06:00 PM~11542077
> *so what does it really matter how old kid is?? im just curious cause you seem to think its real important..
> *


THink he wants a date with Kuta! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Sep 7 2008, 07:34 PM~11543286
> *yeah.. so is the fact our beer is stronger and our balls are bigger.
> 
> i still dont see why it is that important.  oh well. your choice as to what to post about.
> ...


If the date isn't important, then why is the title of your post: a 17 year old's build-up? :uh: You want people on here to think that you're younger so that it looks like you're really "doin' it up" for your age? That's what's fuckin' strange. Quite possibly the Canadian weather has you in a "cabin fever" situation and running out of things to do. Hook up w/ your buddy who claims "bigger balls and colder beer." LOL Another intelligent posting. And quite possibly a 17 year old mind-set, or younger. LOL Good Luck, child. ROFLMAO

I was finally able to stop laughing at that gay-ass name (SEXYKUTA) and that girly avatar. LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLl. Sorry man, but you set yourself up ...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

17,18 what difference does a year make,you think he's getting younger?What were you driving when you were 18,mommy's Pinto?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 7 2008, 09:37 PM~11543312
> *and colder!
> *


that is true.. imagine how big them balls get in the heat.. lol..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Sep 8 2008, 08:53 AM~11546371
> *If the date isn't important, then why is the title of your post: a 17 year old's build-up?  :uh:  You want people on here to think that you're younger so that it looks like you're really "doin' it up" for your age?  That's what's fuckin' strange.  Quite possibly the Canadian weather has you in a "cabin fever" situation and running out of things to do.  Hook up w/ your buddy who claims "bigger balls and colder beer."  LOL  Another intelligent posting.  And quite possibly a 17 year old mind-set, or younger.  LOL Good Luck, child.  ROFLMAO
> 
> I was finally able to stop laughing at that gay-ass name (SEXYKUTA) and that girly avatar.  LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLl.  Sorry man, but you set yourself up ...
> *


now im confused... that "date" are you reffering to. do you really want a date with kuta... i dont think he swings what way but i dont really know him so whatever.. give it a shot. i hear its legal in your parts now lol.
Our footballs are bigger.. thats fact. and the beer is STRONGER... not colder like you said above. lol
but im sure you just a bit riled up and are thinking faster then you can type. no worries. it happens to everyone. 
but you do got a point about the avit.. but then again i never took the time to study kuta the way you seem to be doing.
anyways this isnt so entertaining anymore. sorry to bitch up your topic kuta..


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Sep 8 2008, 07:53 AM~11546371
> *If the date isn't important, then why is the title of your post: a 17 year old's build-up?  :uh:  You want people on here to think that you're younger so that it looks like you're really "doin' it up" for your age?  That's what's fuckin' strange.  Quite possibly the Canadian weather has you in a "cabin fever" situation and running out of things to do.  Hook up w/ your buddy who claims "bigger balls and colder beer."  LOL  Another intelligent posting.  And quite possibly a 17 year old mind-set, or younger.  LOL Good Luck, child.  ROFLMAO
> 
> I was finally able to stop laughing at that gay-ass name (SEXYKUTA) and that girly avatar.  LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLl.  Sorry man, but you set yourself up ...
> *


your an idiot, period.


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Sep 8 2008, 08:06 AM~11546792
> *that is true.. imagine how big them balls get in the heat.. lol..
> *


...and "Bitch up the topic" you said??? You MFs really ARE gay. Ain't this some shit!!! Never ever thought about "funny fuckers" drivin' Lowriders. Here in the States, San Francisco would be the place for you to roll. Ain't this some shit!!!


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Sep 8 2008, 11:56 AM~11548167
> *...and "Bitch up the topic" you said???  You MFs really ARE gay.  Ain't this some shit!!!  Never ever thought about "funny fuckers" drivin' Lowriders.  Here in the States, San Francisco would be the place for you to roll.  Ain't this some shit!!!
> *


lol you really are insecure, when i made the thread, i was 17, look at the date of the first post. now, it is 2008, not 2007, i am 18 years old, ONE YEAR older, is that hard to understand jimmy?
first of all, there isnt competition, im not trying to out roll anyone in san Francisco, 
im only a young kid tryin to get up in the game, for you to point that out is really funny, seems like you're very insecure, i bet picking on younger kids make ya happy.
funny thing is, i could prob bench press you too, isnt that funny :cheesy: 

everyone knows me, i post alot on this forum, im also a part of a* big family*, 
they all know im good, so i got nothing to prove to you

and PLEASE, STOP PMING ME, I WILL NOT HAVE SEX WITH YOU


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Sep 8 2008, 01:01 PM~11549266
> *
> and PLEASE, STOP PMING ME, I WILL NOT HAVE SEX WITH YOU
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Sep 8 2008, 03:28 PM~11549476
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Sep 8 2008, 02:01 PM~11549266
> *and PLEASE, STOP PMING ME, I WILL NOT HAVE SEX WITH YOU
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

Im about to start my four link, and i got some pics of the new setup, its dirty right now cuz the car been in the shop for a few days, im going to clean her up good and get a good picture, all the wires are hidden, im going to even clean it up more and try to hide more stuff.
im four linking my rear end now aswell, then its off to get leafed!











































OLDER PIC


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

wats that thing hanging from the grill


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Oct 3 2008, 02:39 AM~11766684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a thing conected to the battery for jumpstarting


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

no its a block warmer for the winter


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Oct 3 2008, 01:39 AM~11766684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It's for the battery chager,we have electric cars in Canada now,all vehicles have been retrofitted to run on batteries,kyoto bullshit. 
*Kuta,Set-up's looking good


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

lol its a block heater for the battery, came with the car, i took it off though, this thing aint seeing no winter


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

why not winter 3 wheeling in the snow would be a fucking blast


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Oct 3 2008, 10:49 AM~11768966
> *why not winter 3 wheeling in the snow would be a fucking blast
> *


lol i soo would do that,
but the nasty sand and salt, and plus most of the ppl cant drive for shit


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Oct 3 2008, 01:00 AM~11765736
> *Im about to start my four link, and i got some pics of the new setup, its dirty right now cuz the car been in the shop for a few days, im going to clean her up good and get a good picture, all the wires are hidden, im going to even clean it up more and try to hide more stuff.
> im four linking my rear end now aswell, then its off to get leafed!
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hey kuta, whats good with that block heater? i live in connecticut and wouldnt mind adding that to my motor before i drop it in!


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

it keeps the battery warm, so the car can start in nasty below weathers, im talkin about like -35 to like -50 with the windchill


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Oct 4 2008, 06:41 PM~11778719
> *it keeps the battery warm, so the car can start in nasty below weathers, im talkin about like -35 to like -50 with the windchill
> *



..oh it only gets to about -5 with the wind chill here... i need a oil pan heater


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Oct 2 2008, 11:00 PM~11765736
> *Im about to start my four link, and i got some pics of the new setup, its dirty right now cuz the car been in the shop for a few days, im going to clean her up good and get a good picture, all the wires are hidden, im going to even clean it up more and try to hide more stuff.
> im four linking my rear end now aswell, then its off to get leafed!
> 
> ...


nice, i really like your truck layout, might do that, but with 6 more batteries where the pumps are. 
cant wait to see that 4-link in. are they a bit longer than a stock set up? or are you going for a stock length?


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

their longer than the stocks, and i can readjust them aswell


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

set up is looking good homie! i thought you sold the car :0


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

yeah i was told you sold it and were moving to CGY? what the fuck. lol..

Progress is loooking good, cant wait to start on mine.


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life+Oct 5 2008, 11:01 PM~11788322-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sold, yes, cgy, not confirm yet...

sold to my brother from another mother, might as well keep it in the family i guess,
its in good hands, at least he can continue where i've left off with this car.
time to go to school


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

block heater keeps the block warm (by heating the antifreeze in the block).
battery warmer keeps the battery warm so the charge dont get lost in the cold.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

forgot.
cars lookin sweet man. 
if you need some work when you get out calgary way i got some people out there lemmie know.


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)




----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> what size cylinders you have & the rear..nice video


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> > what size cylinders you have & the rear..nice video
> 
> 
> 
> 12s


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

damn yo that power steering pump is fuckin loud


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Oct 20 2008, 06:27 PM~11922284
> *damn yo that power steering pump is fuckin loud
> *


thats how we do it up north


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

not till the wheels fall of "til the pump whines like hell" lol


----------



## washedupcoupe (Nov 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

shit looks wicked man. nice stuff.


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

off to leafing soon!


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hydryan+Oct 20 2008, 04:27 PM~11922284-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*he probably just got done hopping. when you hp with these newer fords you get air in the steering pump but it goes away after a few minutes.*


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Nov 8 2008, 04:27 PM~12100041
> *he probably just got done hopping. when you hp with these newer fords you get air in the steering pump but it goes away after a few minutes.
> *


yup. i was hopping it before


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

alright a quick sum up of my build up, facebook album

http://www.new.facebook.com/album.php?aid=...ff&id=516681440


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

so what are you gonna buy next? :0


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Dec 11 2008, 11:36 AM~12399905
> *so what are you gonna buy next? :0
> *


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Oct 4 2008, 06:41 PM~11778719
> *it keeps the battery warm, so the car can start in nasty below weathers, im talkin about like -35 to like -50 with the windchill
> *



Block heater doesn't warm the battery, a battery warmer does

The block heater goes inside the block and warms the coolant for easier starting


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CANDY_LOW23 (Oct 19, 2008)

nice. good job man its hard to make a ford lowrider look good.. lol


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

lol thanks bro, in my opinion you can make anything look nice as long as ppl look past the discrimination


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Mar 14 2009, 02:29 AM~13277707
> *lol thanks bro, in my opinion you can make anything look nice as long as ppl look past the discrimination
> *


co. sign.


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 9 2007, 01:20 AM~8263337
> *LOOKS GOOD
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Oct 16 2008, 08:53 PM~11888236
> *
> 
> 
> ...



get that rear reinforced asap hno:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Mar 14 2009, 03:29 AM~13277707
> *lol thanks bro, in my opinion you can make anything look nice as long as ppl look past the discrimination
> *


lol... fucker thinks he smart when he drunk.. LMAO... :biggrin: 
just buggin man..
what the fuck been going on?


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 15 2009, 10:06 AM~13285279
> *get that rear reinforced asap  hno:
> *


i'll get him to do the axle this summer


----------



## taz651 (Jul 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 9 2007, 06:05 PM~8269386
> *thanks guys, yeh theres always idiots all over the place, just gotta brush them off, no point in stressin, i just had to let him have it though,
> 
> and thanks for the positive comments guys, it means alot.
> ...


ayy man i liv in minnesota n im 16 i wuz wonderin since u liv in canada n r weather iz almost tha same how do you keep ur low rider nyce n keep it hoppin in tha winter???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THIS CAR HOMIE


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by taz651_@Sep 19 2010, 11:12 PM~18607761
> *ayy man i liv in minnesota n im 16 i wuz wonderin since u liv in canada n r weather iz almost tha same how do you keep ur low rider nyce n keep it hoppin in tha winter???
> *



we park are car's up here when it snows cuz it get's really cold and we also get a shit load of snow too


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 17 2010, 02:25 AM~19349749
> *WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THIS CAR HOMIE
> *


she is put away for a bit till the homie comes back


----------



## merecido (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jul 9 2007, 01:35 PM~8266891
> *this is a perfect example on how to make your own country so shitty, its people like you that most places get a bad name, you're a ignorant fuck, that is conceded for No apparent reason.  US, CANADA, INDIA, HONG KONG, what difference does it make where you're from?
> first you discriminate on race, now you are comparing countries? wow, your words speak for yourself. Thats all i have to say.
> 
> ...


Do ur thing man dont worry bout them haterz if you aint got no one hatin u aint doin it right. R.O.206


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Dec 24 2010, 12:40 AM~19407324
> *she is put away for a bit till the homie comes back
> *


OK


----------

